# Edenic Probation of Adam concerning the Covenant of Works.



## PuritanCovenanter (Apr 14, 2010)

I thought this was a very good blog from Rich Barcellos on the Edenic Probation. It was helpful in helping me understand this a bit better. 

Midwest Center for Theological Studies: Owensboro, KY



> Edenic probation?
> 
> Richard Barcellos
> 
> ...



Rich's new book is out now.... It is listed on Amazon but wiill be sold through RBAP at a lower price soon. 
Rich's new book is also out now also. [url=http://www.amazon.com/Family-Tree-Reformed-Biblical-Theology/dp/0980217954/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1271131769&sr=8-1]Amazon.com: The Family Tree of Reformed Biblical Theology (9780980217957): Richard C Barcellos: Books[/URL]


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Apr 27, 2010)

Here is another quote from Witsuis on probation. This topic use to bother me. I didn't understand it.


> ... That man was not arrived at the pitch of utmost happiness, but to expect a still greater good, after his course of obedience was over. This was hinted by the prohibition of the most delightful tree, whose fruit was, of any other, greatly to be desired; and this guard some degree of imperfection in that, in which man was forbid the enjoyment of some good.


Witsus Economy of the Covenants book 1:69 also see 1:123-124

Imperfection in this context most likely does not mean Adam wasn't created perfect but that he was not in a perfected state as of yet that he was suppose to attain by promise. 

Think on this with me.


----------



## Peairtach (Apr 27, 2010)

Randy,


Interesting stuff. Also, I've never come accross the word protology before (?)

Adam if he had passed the period of probation without sinning would have been rewarded by

(a) Somehow being confirmed in righteousness i.e. being made unable to Fall into sin forever i.e. his soul would be made "incorruptible"

(b) At the end of his probation/time on earth (?) his body would be made incorruptible i.e. incapable of corruption.

(c) Once Adam, Eve and their offspring had completed the Creation/Cultural Mandate, this Earth and all that they had achieved would be made incorruptible.

(d) At the end of the probation/his time in this world, Adam would be translated (?) into this incorruptible state of body and his world, and rest in God His Creator/Sustainer/Providential Governor, in a way he could only enjoy by resting in Him by faith each day, and in a special way enjoying his rest from his creative/pro-creative activities with His Creator on the weekly Sabbath.

(e) Adam and Eve would be rewarded with physically, mentally and - above all- spiritually perfect children. This may indicate that the probation would have to be completed before the conception of Adam's first child, if all his children would be sinless.

(f) The work of the Creation/Cultural Mandate by Mankind would continue long after the Probation by Adam, the First Man, was complete.(?)

(g) Did Adam and Eve know before they sinned that in God's mercy and grace, they were going to be spared and not immediately struck down and cast into Hell? Did they know that God would have a provision for sin?

Seems that the first Man, Adam, had a lot to lose by eating of the Tree!!

These things are all somewhat speculative but stimulated by what Randy has already posted.

Christ completed the Probation for us over a period of 33 or so years.


There's a sense in Scripture that along with Adam being capable of falling into sin, the Old Creation was made good but capable of corruption should Man fall into sin. This is exactly what happened.

On the other hand we are told that the New Creation will be "incorruptible, undefiled and that doesn't fade away" (I Peter 1:4; see also I Cor 9:25; I Cor 15:52; I Peter 1:23)


----------

